# cant view jpg files



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

i cant view all my graphics files let it be jpg,png,bmp..
when i open there is a msg called no preview available..
how can i make all my graphics files to open properly?

Im using Windows XP Pro version 2002 with SP2...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you open them in any other imaging program?

Is this new and do you have any idea what may have caused it?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a image viewer. Many free ones you can get.

Graphics-Edit & Viewers


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi there..
well i cant view at all..i tried some image viewer but no luck..the file size is all correct but i wonder y this is happening..
Please Advise..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do not know but if you got a image viewer like IrfanView it should work.


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

i used Irfan View but they said unknown file format or file not found...


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

but e file is there with e correct file size....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What in the world is "e file"

When did this start happening?

What if anything did you do that might have caused this?

If you navigate to an image file in Windows Explorer ...right click on it and select open with then choose Explorer does that work?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Working backwards ... 
Can you see the attachment ???
If you copy it to your desktop (wherever) ... Can you still see it ??


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

yes i can see that pic...but i cant seem to see my own graphic files...
i recently deleted my hard disk partition accidently(did not format) but i recovered it using GETDATABACK for NTFS..After this incident i cant seem to open any of my jpg or any graphic files.i get a message "preview is unavailable".But i noticed that the file size of each of the graphic file is correct.How can i trouble shoot this problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like the files themselves are corrupted. Try downloading some other jpg to your desktop and see if that opens.


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah they work..other jpg files work but not the ones in my com...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just a wild question .. How'd the pictures get to your computer originally.
By any chance ... was Easy Share .. Image Zone (or some other Browser/Organizer) involved ??


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

well there are all my digital camera pics..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If those files were recovered, the starting and ending positions of the files on the disk was incorrect. The files are corrupted and probably unrecoverable. IrfanView will usually open even corrupted files if image information that is interpretable is present. They are almost certainly lost. The file size was probably retrieved from the MFT by Getdataback, but the actual location of the files was incorrect.


----------



## djruben (Feb 1, 2007)

so how can i corretc the starting and ending position..??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You would have to go back and redo the recovery process differently. But I assume the partition that you recovered from has now been altered.


----------

